# Brother TC-221 Help needed



## bigearl67 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ihave a Brother TC-221 that has not been ran in a couple of years that I am tryingto wake up. I am getting a “Parity * (parm) 139” alarm. Going thru the screens everythingseems “normal”. I am lacking a manual and have not been able to find one forthis machine. Anyone out there have any suggestions? Thanks, Earl


----------

